# Suggestions 4 New Gamin Cpu[30,000-35,000]rs. n rate my older PC



## detonator2359 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi frnd's plz tell me abt my current pc dat is


*processor - AMD64 2800+*

*MotherBoard- Ausus K8S MX*

*Ram - 1GB x 2 DDR1*

*Harddisk- samsung 160 gb 7200 rpm*

*wd 160 gb 7200 rpm*

*Graphic Card- biostar geforce 6200 256 mb*


*I want a pc for only for Hardcore gaming *
plz suggest me a new n latest gaming dat should last for 2-3 yrs atleast PC configuration my budget is *30,000-35,000* rs 

*I want Processor how is Intel core 2 Q8200 for gaming *
*does it have overclockin feature*

*MOtherBOard dat support TWO grapic card & HAS overclockin feature ,*

*DDR3 Ram, *

*Graphic Card & how is Palit 9600 GT 1GB SONIC will it run all games lik crysis *

*Is DDR3 Ram Better Than DDR2 Ram's....*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Ya, you are saying that you want to buy a Ferrari in the budget of a Maruti ? No offence but you Q8200, SLi/XFire mobo and DDR3 RAM all in the budget of 35k 0_o.

1st :- Core 2 duos are better
2nd :- Stay away from AMD right now 
3rd :- DDR3 does perform better than DDR2 but performance increment is little so dont buy it.

Go for :-

E7200
MSI P45 Neo-F
1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
CM EP500W PSU
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Samsung SH-203B optical drive
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Logitech Gaming G1 desktop kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 7, 2008)

dude ur rt bt i only need is CPU only CPU i don't want 2 buy Monitor, speakrs n keyboard n mouse i have it all i want 2 have a powerfull gamin system under a budget of 35,000 rs which i can upgrade with moer than one graphic card's n lot's of ram the motherboard should have crossfire facility...n latest


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

now, you need to buy processor, mobo, ram and Graphics card

Processor: E8400 for 8.5k
RAM: Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 (2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C5) kit for 5k
mobo: ASUS P5Q Pro for CF setup 8k or MSI P45 Neo-F for 5.5k (no CF)
GPU: Palit HD4870 for 17k or two HD4850's in Crossfire mode for 19k

Choice is yours


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 7, 2008)

i wanna buy a CPU with Processor, mobo,Graphic card, Ram DDR3 or DDR2 , SMPS.
in which i can add more ram n gpu .
currently my budget is 35,000 rs after 3 or 6 mnths i can upgrade it wid  30,000 more to my  pc
coz my current pc i creating 2 much prob nw i don't wanna take any risk
u all guy's a havin very gud knowledge abt comp so plz hlp me out 2 hav a gud gamin machine
*or i shld wait for Core i7*


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

E8400 8.5k
Transcend/kingston 2x2Gb DDR2800 ram 3.5k
MSI P45 Neo-F 5.5k
HD4850 9.5k
Cooler master RS500-PCARA3 500W : 2.5k

you won't be able to get i7 for 35k.

2Gb DDR3 price is around 5k.
you may not need CF board int he future as X2 single slot cards from ATI are showing lot of promise, removing the need for CF setup

HD4850 X2 single slot dual GPU card kicking GTX280 
E8400 easily beats Q8200 in gaming.


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 7, 2008)

will it run all heavy graphic games...n won't crash before 2-3 yr's in b/w i'll b upgradin it....

how is ATI RADEON HD4870 GPU Vs GTX 260

*  HOW IS OVERCLOCKIN....???? **PROCESSOR, MOBO, GPU, RAM  *


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^GTX260 vs HD4870 ??

HD4870 kicks GTX260 in the buttt.

Ok, I say you go for :-

E8400
P5Q Pro
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
Palit HD4870 1GB


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 7, 2008)

N For Hw Much They R Costing...????

N Which Cabinet I Should Get -cooler Master

I Can't Put More Than 35000 Rs At Once But I Can Upgrade My Pc Wid More Than 10,000 Rs In Every 2 Mnths....????


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Which os is better for gaming Vista or XP pack 2*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^Which card u getting ? If its a <9k card then I would say XP coz u wont get good FPS in Vista where the newer games play on DX10... but if ur going for card costing more than 9k, stick to Vista and you wiill get great FPS.


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 9, 2008)

*palit Hd 4870 Sonic 1 Gb*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ROFL... use Vista.. Vista ftw...

I thought u were asking that bcoz u were getting lame FPSes on Vista coz u were using a low end. Anyways, happy gaming .

HD4870 is a great card BTW, nice purchase dude. Congo ! How much dough did u pay for it ?


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

I HAV PLACED ORDER 4 IT .....NW I HAVE 35,000rs 4 MOBO PROCESSOR N RAM 
HLP ME 2 BUY


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

35k dude ?

Get this if you can :-

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
BioStar TPower i45 board
2x2GB Corsair 1066MHz RAM


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

WHAT IS OVERCLOCKING R THE ABOVE PART'S HAVE OVER CLOCKING FEATURE N DO I NEED CROSSFIRE....N HOW IS i7 core processor


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Overclocking means to increase a processor's speed but that will make it hot and also resulting in lesser product life... do it at ur own risk !!

Yup, all processor's OCable ... it actually depends on a mobo as to how well you can OC and the mobo I have suggested has set a record for OC'ing and stability.

Wether u need crossfire or not is upto you... Crossfire = two, three or 4 ATi cards working together. Its upto you to choose. If you need crossfire then u will have to change the mobo too. If u choose to go for Crossfire, get the ASUS P5Q Pro board.

i7 are a nice set of proccys... but in gaming, they are the same as Quads... otherwise they are blazingly fast.

And ya, Quads fail in front of Core 2 Duos in gaming.... so stick with E8500 as of now..


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

THANX BRO ...now one last hlp which cabinet n smps...????


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Budget ?

If its high, then go for Cooler Master CM690 (4k) and Corsair HX620W (6-6.5k).

If low, then go for Zebronics Bijli cabinet (1.5k) and Corsair HX620W (6k-6.5k)

w/ever u do, get the HX620W...


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

6 k for cabinet and smps

n for how much rs i should  get palit hd4870 sonic 1 gb


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Atmost 19k... dunno the exact price. 512MB version is @18k so 1GB will be 19 or 20k....

Damn.. for 6k, pick up the Zebronics Bijli cabinet and Corsair HX520W... best combo u can get for that price which can handle ur rig .


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

THANKX Bro

u know any online site frm which i can place my order...?????

can u give me any idea abt the cost  of parts u have suggested...????

n for how much i should sell my old pc


----------



## RMN (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^
www.lynx-india.com
www.theitwares.com

compare the prices.....


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE COST OF THESE PARTS 


Processor:CORE 2 DUO E8500

MOtherBOard:ASUS P5Q PRO OR 
            BIOSTAR TPower i45 board


        RAM:2x2GB Corsair 1066MHz RAM OR

For How MUCH SHOULD I GET THESE PART'S


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

E8500: 9.5k
P5Q Pro: 8.5k-9k
Biostar i45: 7k I think
Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5D (2 X 2GB DDR2 1066MhZ): 10k totally unworthy

Get this one instead: Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX (2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C4): 6k-6.4k


----------



## RMN (Nov 10, 2008)

dude check those prices on the sites i mentioned...they have good prices.


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

THAnx Dude....

which mobo is better ASUS P5Q PRO OR BIOSTAR TPower 45i 

i need overclocking support n is there a need of crossfire in future

again confused with graphic card 
Palit HD 4870 Dual Sonic 1GB DDR5 256Bit Dual Slot Cooler or else i should go for which gaphic card under 15k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^

If crossfire then P5Q Pro and if OC'ong then i45....


----------



## RMN (Nov 10, 2008)

so far ive hear the 4850 and 4870 are the best in their own class..


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 12, 2008)

what is SLI..????


----------



## RMN (Nov 12, 2008)

Scalable Link Interface (SLI)-its the name given for connecting more than one GeForce GFX card to one system.
ATi calls it Crossfire


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> WHAT IS OVERCLOCKING R THE ABOVE PART'S HAVE OVER CLOCKING FEATURE N DO I NEED CROSSFIRE....N HOW IS i7 core processor



Corei7 is outta the world

Overclocking is going over the clock(like going over the hedge to get a peek of the new girl next door)

And u dun need Crossfire, unless u feel games r stuttering


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 8, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 or E8400
which mobo is better ASUS P5Q PRO OR BIOSTAR TPower 45i

howz i7 it has been launched


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 or E8400
> which mobo is better ASUS P5Q PRO OR BIOSTAR TPower 45i
> 
> howz i7 it has been launched



Go for the E8400 and BioStar TPower i45.

i7 is the king of all CPUs but its too damn costly to even consider by a budget spender.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> I Can't Put More Than 35000 Rs At Once But I Can Upgrade My Pc Wid More Than 10,000 Rs In Every 2 Mnths....????


If thats the case, you can try exceeding your 35K budget, and pushing it to reasonable hights. Then go for some EMI option if you want to spend 10K every two months.


----------



## acewin (Dec 9, 2008)

SLI is for nVidia cards the same way Crossfire is for ATI cards,
SLI motherboards are not that good IMO, stick to mobos like Asus P5Q Pro or P5Q-E, cost 8.5K and 10K respectibly. on site it says P5Q-E has better energy-saving features, but I cannot comment on it.

yup go for EMI option and buy nehalem


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

> yup go for EMI option and buy nehalem


If u go for EMI, then don't go for anything at all. Wait till Feb nxt year and u'll se Deneb vx Nehalem head to head, and also March-April, u can get GTX350 and HD58xx series.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^Again deneb is no match for the nehalem and its also priced at 280$ approx same as i7-920 and as he wants to buy DDR3 he can go for:
Core i7 920 Rs: 15500 inclusive of VAT.(lynx-india see prices thread)
Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 Rs: 14300 inclusive of VAT
Transcend tri-channel: approx 8k
and possibly a 4870/4850 
It is quite expensive..the total will come in between 50-60k but i feel its better to get this now if you have EMI and you can also add another 4870/4850 in the future if you feel its difficult to play games....Otherwise you can go for the already listed core2 configs


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> THAnx Dude....
> 
> which mobo is better ASUS P5Q PRO OR BIOSTAR TPower 45i
> 
> ...



Buy ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ AMP! for 14K & save money for future use. You might be knowing it's the right time to save. There are so many people who don't even know the word Computer!!!


----------



## souvikdas_1993 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey dude, if u can then go for the nVidia nForce 680i SLI motherboard.... it's damn good at the price of around rs.10500... you can go for the slightly lower-grade processor core2duo extreme(2.8 GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB) - rs.7000, 4 x 1GB DDR2 RAM 800 MHz(Transcend) - rs.3600, 500 GB Seagate Hard disk - rs.3000, for graphics i suggest palit radeon HD4850 1GB - rs.8000 approx., and the rest can include altec lansing BXR1121 2.1 channel sound system- rs.1050, 17" LCD monitor-7000, dvd writer, cabinet+smps, keyboard+mouse - all within about rs. 11000 - that makes the total price around rs. 50000...... a bit off your budget, but right now i'm running this configuration with windows vista ultimate 64-bit.... and that makes computing heavenly...... really!!!!


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

^He wants only the mobo,RAM,CPU and gfx card....If hes willin to pay 50k for that then he can squeeze in a nehalem


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^Again deneb is no match for the nehalem and its also priced at 280$ approx same as i7-920 and as he wants to buy DDR3 he can go for:
> Core i7 920 Rs: 15500 inclusive of VAT.(lynx-india see prices thread)
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 Rs: 14300 inclusive of VAT
> Transcend tri-channel: approx 8k
> ...


C'mon give Deneb a chance at least


----------



## amitash (Dec 10, 2008)

^You cant just GIVE something a "chance"...Its not a game, its real money being spent here...why settle for second best when you can have the best?...Give the i7-920 a little push to 3.2Ghz+ and its even better than the i7-965 extreme stock and you can do it on stock cooling with 5 mins in the BIOS....The deneb is priced priced too close to the i7-920 and cant beat its performance and the X58 class of mobos cant be matched in features by AMD chipsets....


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't underestimate Deneb is what I wanna say, not give responses to it's performances b'fore even seeing the reality. I mean, a chance for buying, no not that, just a chance to show us it's performance.


----------



## amitash (Dec 11, 2008)

^undoubtedly deneb will perform well but not as well as core i7..probably better than most penryns though...AMD cannot answer for the clock-clock performance, multithreading efficiency and the tripple channel memory controller that intels got.


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 12, 2008)

i7920 with msi exlipse mobo
gpu-4850 1gb sonic 
ddr3 ram corsair
smps...750w cooler master

hw abt dis config...?????  or should i wait....or go for:-

E8500 with biostar i45 
gpu- 4870 1 gb sonic 
corsair 2x2gb ddr2 
smps 600w coolermaster

intelcabinet with lcd display n 2 set of fan...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2008)

go with i7 920.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 12, 2008)

The technology that allows 2 or 3 nVidia gfx cards to run together.


----------



## amitash (Dec 12, 2008)

> i7920 with msi exlipse mobo
> gpu-4850 1gb sonic
> ddr3 ram corsair
> smps...750w cooler master


 
DO NOT go for the MSI ECLIPSE...It has alot of issues..mine even stopped working and so did it for many others...Get a Gigabyte X58 UD5 or an X58 Extreme.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 13, 2008)

And its costly too compard to oder Mobos


----------



## amitash (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea the Eclipse is nearly 24k...the Gigabyte extreme is 20k on lynx india


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2008)

Gigabyte X58 board prices start at 13.5k. I think it should be good enough for core i7.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, Smackover the INTEL X58, I heard it's not THAT GOOD but for 13.5k, anything.


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 16, 2008)

My comp vendor is sayin go for AMD


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

^^hehe


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> My comp vendor is sayin go for AMD



For 35k, he's rite. Deneb CPU with a cheap 780G mobo and all + a good gfx card and PSU is worth.


----------



## amitash (Dec 16, 2008)

^+1 if you cant go past 35k...but if you get EMI on the core i7 dont look anywhere else...sont go for the current phenoms though


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

IMO, go for Nehalem.


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 17, 2008)

My vendor says he has overclocked his phenom 2.2 Ghz up to 3 Ghz


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

well it can be overclocked o very high easily.


----------



## amitash (Dec 18, 2008)

> well it can be overclocked o very high easily.


 Phenom has no chance against a core i7 rig...even at 3Ghz and it cant be OCd much further either...see this, the pink one is phenom....i7s twice as fast 
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6092/sandraarithjp4.jpg


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 18, 2008)

he say's AMD is ment for gaming


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

detonator2359 said:


> My vendor says he has overclocked his phenom 2.2 Ghz up to 3 Ghz



Yeah, and E7200 goes to 4GHz even easier. Lets talk stock performance, it gives a better view.


----------



## amitash (Dec 18, 2008)

> he say's AMD is ment for gaming



Hahahaha thats the stupidest thing ever!!...maybe the deneb yes but the current phenoms? no way intel core2s and i7s own in gaming at the moment...Your dealer is trying to pull a fast one on you...he probably wants to sell of his AMD stock...Dont even look AMD's way for gaming.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2008)

If the dealer is soo desperate(what m I saying, he is) to sell AMD< ask him for half price and see how he changes track.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## detonator2359 (Dec 23, 2008)

i hav decided to go for quad processor
processor Q9550
mobo  Asus p5q pro E
trancend 2*2gb 800 Mhz
Gpu- sapphire HD4850 512MB 256-bit gddr3


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

Good going,jus try to do try to make it to a HD4870.


----------

